# Grand Champion: Rachel, quand du Seigneur. Tucker, Caruso, Shicoff



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Did anyone notice Caruso is halfway to giving us the Vulcan salute?

To me, Tucker seems to be singing the notes with nary a flicker of emotion. In Caruso I notice the voice first - then the song, and he pulls out all the stops at the end - though he sings “Raquel” in the last few desperate measures. 

He would have my vote if it were not for Shicoff, who to me seems like a father saying an anguished farewell to the daughter he sent to the gallows. The others seem to be singing an aria.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I can say nothing more. Mas said it all for me.
Shicoff by an easy margin. (He owns it!)


----------



## Shaafee Shameem (Aug 4, 2021)

Caruso sings with better legato, varied dynamics and more inward phrasing than the rest. He gets my vote.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

I gave Shicoff another listen before this leg of the contest appeared because so many found him affecting. I do recognize his commitment to the piece and the opening acting is something rare but I remain outside this circle. Tucker surprises me because his commitment to this role was well known at the end of his career and of course, as understandable as could be for a man who wore his love of his religion with such great pride. And he could sing with more nuance...his "un aura amorosa" sticks in my mind...but for some reason he delivers this with a consistently robust sound that does not, for me, convey a great deal of Eleazer's inner life. But there is a dignity to it. Caruso, however, is near his best in this rendition and, for me, it's possible he would have taken the honors regardless of the competition.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ScottK said:


> I gave Shicoff another listen before this leg of the contest appeared because so many found him affecting. I do recognize his commitment to the piece and the opening acting is something rare but I remain outside this circle. Tucker surprises me because his commitment to this role was well known at the end of his career and of course, as understandable as could be for a man who wore his love of his religion with such great pride. And he could sing with more nuance...his "un aura amorosa" sticks in my mind...but for some reason he delivers this with a consistently robust sound that does not, for me, convey a great deal of Eleazer's inner life. But there is a dignity to it. Caruso, however, is near his best in this rendition and, for me, it's possible he would have taken the honors regardless of the competition.


You write well and say interesting things.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Seattleoperafan said:


> You write well and say interesting things.


You made my day, Thank you!!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I can't add much to what I said about each of these performance in the other rounds. Caruso is the clear winner for me, but I acknowledge also Schicoff's moving rendition of the scene.


----------

